# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  بیاید از نحوه برنامه ریزیتون برای مسیرِ باقی مونده بگید(فسیلا بیان-->نظام قدیم)

## Lullaby

*عنوانِ تاپیک مشخصه دیگه*

----------


## shams12

سلام فعلا قصد موندن ندارم ولی یک سری تجربه در اختیارتون قرار میدم :1-هیچ وقت سریع ساعت مطالعه رو کم و زیاد نکنید 2-سعی کنید حتما تداوم حفظ شه چون از خود ساعت مهم تره 3- سعی کنید حتما به یک برنامه پایبند باشید حتی اگه غلط باشه 4- سعی کنید همیشه خودتون رو با خودتون مقایسه کنید 5- دنبال کتاب کامل نباشید که وجود نداره 6- سعی کنید یک منبع را تا جایی که میشه تموم کنید بعد برید سراغ منبع دیگه 7-هی منبع را وسط کار عوض نکنید 8-بهترین منبع کتاب درسی وزارتی بروز هست 9-دنبال آزمون آزمایشی خاصی نباشید از بین چهار موسسه موجود یکی را انتخاب کنید حتی اگه براتون مقدور نیست شرکت کنید با سوالاش آزمون بگیرید از خودتون

----------


## Mr.amp98

والا روی برنامه روزی من ساعتی بود و هربار واسه یه هفته برنامه میریختم و هفته‌ی بعد هم واسه ۷ روز آینده اش

اما خب خودم الان برنامه ریزی میکنم، یه روش دیگه انجام میدم که در موردش تحقیق کردم و دیدم روش خوبیه
روش سه روز یه بار برنامه خوبیه که حجم مطالب برای سه روز رو برای خودت مشخص میکنی و بعدش تقسیم بندی این مطالب برای این سه روز

----------


## Neo.Healer

من انتخاب رشته کامل کردم و رزرو میکنم
قصد 
هفته پیش رو کلا درگیر رانندگی و گواهینامه ام :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114): 
اگه کاراش ردیف شد از هفته بعدش در سطح پایین شروع میکنم مباحثی که پارسال نخوندم و مهمن بخونم مثلا 
ریاضی مشتق و کاربرد
فیزیک دینامیک و انرژی
شیمی نمیدونم هنوز 
زیست با اینکه زیستم خوبه در حد ۵۰ اینا....اما یدور شروع میکنم از اول با کتابدرسی و آیکیو بخونم بعدش ترکیبی 
دینی هیچی
زبان لغت
ادب آرایه
عربی هیچی (عربیم خوبه لازم به بیس نی...اگه وقت بود ناصح زاده از اول)
برنامه ریزیم تا مهر فشرده نخواهد بود (ممکنه حتی همینایی که گفتمم کامل نخونم.......کنکور ۹۸ میشه سومین کنکورم و به طبع خسته ام :Yahoo (50): ) ....وسطای شهریورم یه مسافرت کوتاه میرم حتما
استارت اصلی از مهرماه 
باشد که مثل پارسال تق و لق نشه خوندنم :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Tia

*تا الان شنبه ای نیومده ک حسش باشه ، ب قول چت باکسیا *

----------


## pourya78

> من انتخاب رشته کامل کردم و رزرو میکنم
> قصد 
> هفته پیش رو کلا درگیر رانندگی و گواهینامه ام
> اگه کاراش ردیف شد از هفته بعدش در سطح پایین شروع میکنم مباحثی که پارسال نخوندم و مهمن بخونم مثلا 
> ریاضی مشتق و کاربرد
> فیزیک دینامیک و انرژی
> شیمی نمیدونم هنوز 
> زیست با اینکه زیستم خوبه در حد ۵۰ اینا....اما یدور شروع میکنم از اول با کتابدرسی و آیکیو بخونم بعدش ترکیبی 
> دینی هیچی
> ...


گواهینامه رو نگو که یه ماهه درگیرشم ...!!!!!!

----------


## Neo.Healer

> گواهینامه رو نگو که یه ماهه درگیرشم ...!!!!!!


من تازه آخرای جلسات عملیم :Yahoo (114): 
وارد مرحله افسر و مردود شدن های پی در پی نشدم :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## pourya78

> من تازه آخرای جلسات عملیم
> وارد مرحله افسر و مردود شدن های پی در پی نشدم


من همش تموم شده مونده امتحان شهری !!!نترس زیاد نمونده در صورت قبولی در مرحله اول که تقریبا غیر ممکنه

----------


## Dmz.official

> من تازه آخرای جلسات عملیم
> وارد مرحله افسر و مردود شدن های پی در پی نشدم


خیلی ردت نمی کنن فقط یه بار تفریحی معمولا سر چیز های مسخره ( خودم رد شدم بار اول  :Yahoo (21):  ) !
ر.ا : قلم چی  :Yahoo (4): 
و مطالعه ی مباحث پایه ای و جاهایی که مشکل دارم قبل از اولین آزمون  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## va6hid

باز منو تو این تایپکا تگ کرد :Yahoo (4): ))

حالا چون اصرار داری منم میمونم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## LI20

منم بمونم؟فسیل :Yahoo (4):

----------


## marzie_

مشکل ما روش برنامه ریزی نیست مشکل ما عمل کردنه :Yahoo (39):

----------


## pourya78

> خیلی ردت نمی کنن فقط یه بار تفریحی معمولا سر چیز های مسخره ( خودم رد شدم بار اول  ) !
> ر.ا : قلم چی 
> و مطالعه ی مباحث پایه ای و جاهایی که مشکل دارم قبل از اولین آزمون


 دادا تجربه امتحان شهری رو بگو با جزییات . من این هفته امتحان دارم . باورکن از کنکور بیشتر استرسشودارم . خدا خیرت بده .
رفع اسپم : فعلا هیچی نخوندم . میخوام حرکت بخونم

----------


## Elahe_

> دادا تجربه امتحان شهری رو بگو با جزییات . من این هفته امتحان دارم . باورکن از کنکور بیشتر استرسشودارم . خدا خیرت بده .
> رفع اسپم : فعلا هیچی نخوندم . میخوام حرکت بخونم


من اين هفته امتحان شهري داشتم كه رد شدم 
دست و پام عين چي ميلرزيد 
سر پارك دوبل ردم كرد 
از همه مهم تر نداشتن استرس + پارك دوبل درست 
چون از همه پارك دوبل ميگيرن 


رفع اسپم :از سال دوم شروع كردم دارم ميخونم 
البته فعلا زبان و ديني نميخونم
ادبيات هم سعي ميكنم حتما ارايه رو ببندم

----------


## pourya78

> من اين هفته امتحان شهري داشتم كه رد شدم ������
> دست و پام عين چي ميلرزيد 
> سر پارك دوبل ردم كرد ������������
> از همه مهم تر نداشتن استرس + پارك دوبل درست 
> چون از همه پارك دوبل ميگيرن 
> 
> 
> رفع اسپم :از سال دوم شروع كردم دارم ميخونم 
> البته فعلا زبان و ديني نميخونم
> ادبيات هم سعي ميكنم حتما ارايه رو ببندم


استرس نه ولی پارک دوبل چجوری میرید ؟؟؟ به من مربیه گفته یه کاپوت جلوتر از ماشین بقلی به فاصله نیم متر وایسا بعد دنده عقب بیا وقتی آینه سمت شاگرد رسید وسط درهای ماشین بغلی فرمونو کامل بشکن وقتی چراغ خطر ماشین کناری رو از شیشه جلو دیدی دوباره فرمونو کامل برعکس بشکن . درستش چجوریه هر چی تمرین میکنم یا فاصله زیاد یا کم میشه . تورو خدا هرکی میدونه بگه . ببخشید از همه بابت اسپم های زیاد . :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 

رفع اسپم : تو تابستون این یه ماه شیمی محلول و ادبیات زبان فارسی بخونید .... :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## CIAHAT

برنامه من اینه که شهریور رو تمام درسایی که توشون ضعف دارم بخونم (تمام مباحث یعنی!). مثل الکتروشیمی / فصلای آخر فیزیک پیش / فصلای آخر ریاضی پیش / دین‌وزندگی پیش / زیست دوم-فقط‌متن-

برنامه کانون رو هم از مهر پیش میرم

----------


## B_m10m_O

به نظرم برای هر سه ماه از سال یه طرح کلی توی ذهنتون داشته باشین ولی جزئیات برنامه ریزی رو بذارین بعد از بررسی هر آزمون ... مثلا امروز ازمون میدین ، اونو بررسی می کنین و تا 2 یا 3 هفته بعد که آزمون بعده یه برنامه ریزی جزئی تر انجام میدین ... 
ازیه منبع خوب استفاده کنین ولی کاملا بهش پایبند باشین .... 
تست بزنین ... تست بزنین ... تست بزنین .... وقتی تست می زنین بیشتر حواستون به مطالب جمعه و تمرکز بهتری دارین .... تست زمان دار هم بزنین و ازش غافل نشین. یعنی در واقع تنبلی نکنین ، اولاش برای راه افتادن دستتون تو هر مبحث چندتایی آموزشی بزنین ولی بعدش تستا رو حتما و حتما زمان دار بزنین. نگران کم شدن درصدتون توی خونه هم نباشین. اصلا مهم نیست. این کار خیلی کمک می کنه سرعت و دقتتون بره بالاتر. البته بعد از تستای زمان دار ، یه بررسی جامع از تستا هم لازمه.
و در آخر مهم ترین توصیه: درس بخونین  :Yahoo (1):  آدم خودش می تونه بفهمه کی داره درس می خونه و کی حواسش نیست و داره خودشو گول میزنه ... 
و من الله التوفیق

----------


## BlackRose

من که منتظرم ببینم انتخاب رشته مردود میشم یا نه :Yahoo (20): 
دیشب که اولین شکست رو تجربه کردم و برا فرهنگیان دعوت نشدم  :Yahoo (4):  
ببینیم عاقبت چی میشه

----------


## ZAPATA

> *عنوانِ تاپیک مشخصه دیگه*


من برنامه نمیریزم
برنامه منو میریزه
 :Yahoo (4): 
الان هم رفتیم وسط رینگ
یه مشت من یه مشت اون
تا بینم برنده کیش میشه (چه کسی می شود!)
 :Yahoo (4): 
آخرین فایت رم با عربی داشتم
فعلن که 2 - 2 مساویم
به لطف خودش @seven
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## -AMiN-

*منو تگ کردی اخه منو چه به برنامه ریزی درسی؟ 
من سه ما صبح پا میشدم برنامه میریختم تا اخر شب میخوندم دوباره میخوابیدم 
سوالای توی فیلد کاری خودم بپرس*

----------


## pourya78

> استرس نه ولی پارک دوبل چجوری میرید ؟؟؟ به من مربیه گفته یه کاپوت جلوتر از ماشین بقلی به فاصله نیم متر وایسا بعد دنده عقب بیا وقتی آینه سمت شاگرد رسید وسط درهای ماشین بغلی فرمونو کامل بشکن وقتی چراغ خطر ماشین کناری رو از شیشه جلو دیدی دوباره فرمونو کامل برعکس بشکن . درستش چجوریه هر چی تمرین میکنم یا فاصله زیاد یا کم میشه . تورو خدا هرکی میدونه بگه . ببخشید از همه بابت اسپم های زیاد .
> 
> رفع اسپم : تو تابستون این یه ماه شیمی محلول و ادبیات زبان فارسی بخونید ....


چه کسی به ما نحوه پارک دوبل رو میگه ؟؟؟؟
رفع اسپم : چیزی ندارم بگم ....

----------


## Elahe_

> استرس نه ولی پارک دوبل چجوری میرید ؟؟؟ به من مربیه گفته یه کاپوت جلوتر از ماشین بقلی به فاصله نیم متر وایسا بعد دنده عقب بیا وقتی آینه سمت شاگرد رسید وسط درهای ماشین بغلی فرمونو کامل بشکن وقتی چراغ خطر ماشین کناری رو از شیشه جلو دیدی دوباره فرمونو کامل برعکس بشکن . درستش چجوریه هر چی تمرین میکنم یا فاصله زیاد یا کم میشه . تورو خدا هرکی میدونه بگه . ببخشید از همه بابت اسپم های زیاد .
> 
> رفع اسپم : تو تابستون این یه ماه شیمی محلول و ادبیات زبان فارسی بخونید ....


همين روشم درسته ولي مشكل اينجاست بايد سرعت ماشين و چرخوندن فرمون هماهنگ باشن مثلا من زياد گاز ميدم اروم فرمونو ميشكونم كه فاصلم از جلو زياد و از پشت ماشين كم ميشه 
فكر كنم اينبار بايد يه قرص پروپرانولول بخورم قبلش :Yahoo (17): 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

بچه ها به نظرتون براي ژنتيك الگو بهتره يا تخته سياه؟

----------


## seven

> من برنامه نمیریزم
> برنامه منو میریزه
> 
> الان هم رفتیم وسط رینگ
> یه مشت من یه مشت اون
> تا بینم برنده کیش میشه (چه کسی می شود!)
> 
> آخرین فایت رم با عربی داشتم
> فعلن که 2 - 2 مساویم
> به لطف خودش @seven


این مساوی واسه من یکی ک ارزش برد سه بر صفر داره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## HoSeiN.MD

با وجود اینکه هنوز حس درس خوندن نیومده ، خیلی نرم مباحثی ک پارسال حذف کردم یا ضعیف بودم دارم میخونم
فقط امیدوارم تا مهر حسش برسه که جدی شروع کنم!!

----------


## M.javaddd

آخ آخ هیچوقت فکر نمیکردم کارم به کنکور سوم بکشه :Yahoo (79): 
ولی خوب حالا که کشیده کاری از دستم بر نمیاد جز اینکه نزارم به کنکور چهارم بکشه :Yahoo (112): 
#فسیل
#سردار_آزمون
برنامم هم اینه که از هفته آینده کم کم آماده شم واسه آزمون ۶ مهر قلمچی که کل پیشه

----------


## ZAPATA

خلاصه این که ... 
شمع و گل و پروانه جمن
................................
 :Yahoo (4): 
عروس چقد قشنگه، ایشالا موبارکش باد
داماد چه شوخ و شنگه، ایشالا موبارکش باد
..................................
 :Yahoo (4): 
واسه سلامتی همه بازماندگان و رفتگان صلوات بفرست
........................
یه چیزم تش بگیم نسپمه (اسپم نشود!)
با برنامه درس بخانید
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> خلاصه این که ... 
> شمع و گل و پروانه جمن
> ................................
> 
> عروس چقد قشنگه، ایشالا موبارکش باد
> داماد چه شوخ و شنگه، ایشالا موبارکش باد
> ..................................
> 
> واسه سلامتی همه بازماندگان و رفتگان صلوات بفرست
> ...


داداش ساقیتو معرفی کن وقت کردم یه سر بهش بزنم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ZAPATA

> داداش ساقیتو معرفی کن وقت کردم یه سر بهش بزنم


شراب نمی نوشیم
که ما تهیدستان مستیم
مستِ مست از دردهایمان
 :Yahoo (4): 
کجایند آن می نوشان سبکبال
که گیرند آهی را که جاده خویشتن
ره به دیدار زند 
با تو ای ستاره زیبا ستایش ساز سوزان سال
.....................
بازهم با برنامه خیلی درس بخانید
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amin ZD

رفتم واسه یکی کتاب بگیرم 
شیوه نوین حجم منابعش خیلی زیاد شده 
مثلا ریاضی پایه جامع سروش معینی بدون سال اخر فقط جلد اولش برابر کل همون کتاب با سال پیش ماس
ناموسا بخونین بر  باد نرین دیگه اگه بگن شیوه قدیم نیست دیگه برباد فنا.... :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Lullaby

*یعنی مچکرماااااهمش شد اسپم
ولی بازم دستتون درد نکنه
بازم بیاید نظر بدید میخوام ایده بگیرم*

----------


## shams12

1-ریاضی و فیزیک:با حل تست 2-عربی :درسنامه سبک و حل تست 3-زبان انگلیسی :حفظی به همرا حل تست4-زیست:کتاب درسی و حل تست هدفمند 5-شیمی :حل تست های دشوار و مفهومی (مثلا iq گاج) و متن کتاب درسی6-دینی :کتاب درسی و (iq دینی ) و(خیلی سبز جمع بندی دینی) مهم نیست با چی کار میکنید دو بخش آیات و روایات و بخش متن درس ها هر دو خیلی مهمن..............(منظور از حل تست آزمون های سنجش 4 سال اخیر به همراه کنکور داخل و خارج)

----------


## Lullaby

*من بین آزمون دادن یا ندادن شک دارم
و اینکه از قلمچی هم واقعا متنفرم!*

----------


## shams12

> *من بین آزمون دادن یا ندادن شک دارم
> و اینکه از قلمچی هم واقعا متنفرم!*


1-آزمون گاج خودم راضی بودم 2- منم همین طور -----------------بدون آزمون شما از جو دور میشید و سرد

----------


## Lullaby

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط shams12


1-آزمون گاج خودم راضی بودم 2- منم همین طور


برنامه راهبردیش رو میشه بذاری اگر داری؟!*

----------


## shams12

بودجه بندی آزمون های سراسری گاج 1397-1398        فعلا از همین نظام قدیم(فارغ التحصیلان) -------ندارم پیداش نکردم

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amvaff


من بین آزمون دادن یا ندادن شک دارم
و اینکه از قلمچی هم واقعا متنفرم!


آزمون شرکت کن
از نوع قلمچیش
که حداقل در کنارِ چندتا از رقبای اصلیت سنجیده بشی
نه با زنگ تفریح ها و سیاهی لشگرهای کنکور
*

----------


## Lullaby

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr AmiRoFfF



آزمون شرکت کن
از نوع قلمچیش
که حداقل در کنارِ چندتا از رقبای اصلیت سنجیده بشی
نه با زنگ تفریح ها و سیاهی لشگرهای کنکور



آزمون دادن رو خودم دوست دارم
اما دلِ خوشی از قلمچی ندارم
نه که بد باشه خیلی هم خوبه
اما خاطره خوشی ازش ندارم
از اول دبیرستان ثبت نام میکردم هی(بماند که دوم راهنمایی هم ثبت نام کردم)
الآنم دومین سالِ پشتِ کنکورمه
: (
شما اطلاعی از آزمون های دیگه نداری؟*

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amvaff



آزمون دادن رو خودم دوست دارم
اما دلِ خوشی از قلمچی ندارم
نه که بد باشه خیلی هم خوبه
اما خاطره خوشی ازش ندارم
از اول دبیرستان ثبت نام میکردم هی(بماند که دوم راهنمایی هم ثبت نام کردم)
الآنم دومین سالِ پشتِ کنکورمه
: (
شما اطلاعی از آزمون های دیگه نداری؟


ببین کانون با همه بدی هاش بازم بهترین انتخابه
نباید درگیر حاشیه هاش بشی
گاج و گزینه دو به جز جامعه آماری پایینشون مشکلات دیگه هم دارن
که اصلی ترینش اینه که رقیب بدرد بخور و درست درمون توش نمیبینی
سنجش هم که فقط آزمون های جامعش خوبه
اینو درنظر بگیر که اکثر شاخ های کنکور در قلمچی آزمون میدن
و مهم اینه که شما در کنار همین شاخ ها سنجیده بشی
*

----------

